# Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria Subulata)



## GalenG (Feb 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if the Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria Subulata) is safe for Black Moor and other goldfish?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It would probably be dug up, tore up and ate by them.


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

GalenG said:


> Does anyone know if the Dwarf Subulata (Sagittaria Subulata) is safe for Black Moor and other goldfish?


I have kept Goldfish with it and no oroblems. It is a tough and prolific plant once it is established. I started with 4 plants in a 135g long and harvested 50 + in a year or so.*r2


----------

